# Baked apples



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 12, 2008)

Had to share this recipe!! I was feeling like an apple today. But its very difficult for me to have them as i have braces. So to make them softer, I boiled one for 15minutes. Then cored them, squeezed lime juice on them, sprinkled with dark brown sugar, cinnamon and baked for 15minutes. Then drizzled with honey.. Im having it right now with passionfruit yoghurt. You HAVE to try this if you enjoy baked apples. this is the first time i have ever baked them, as a last choice thing -otherwise i wouldnt be able to have apples. But boy am I glad.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds good! Mom used to make something similar growing up, but for the life of me I couldn't remember what she put in it after coring it.
Thanks!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 15, 2008)

This is sooo yummy. I mix brown sugar with softened butter and raisins and put it down in the hole where the core was and then bake. I never tried boiling the apples first but I'm sure it reduces the baking time and probably will let you use practically any variety of apple rather than just baking apples. Another bonus is that it makes the house smell fantastic! Thanks for reminding me to make some baked apples, Shama!


----------

